# Luminaire support



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

leland said:


> 314.27(2) - Ceiling outlet.
> 
> 50Lb requirement, Where is that rating marked on the box?
> Does this hold true for smoke alarms? Any 'ceiling outlet'?


314.27 (A) (2) 2011 NEC talks of ceiling outlets used for lighting. So SD is not a light.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

What type of raceway is supporting the enclosure?

314.23


*(F) Raceway-Supported Enclosures, with Devices, Luminaires, or Lampholders. 
*An enclosure that contains a device(s), other than splicing devices, or supports a luminaire(
s), lampholder, or other equipment and is supported by entering raceways shall not exceed 1650 cm​​
3 (100 in.3) in size. It shall have threaded entries or have hubs identified for the purpose. It shall be supported by two or more conduits threaded wrenchtight into the enclosure or hubs. Each conduit shall be secured within 450 mm (18 in.) of the enclosure.
​​_Exception No. 1: Rigid metal or intermediate metal conduit shall be permitted to support a conduit body of any size, including a conduit body constructed with only one conduit entry, provided the trade size of the conduit body is not larger than the largest trade size of the conduit. Exception No. 2: An unbroken length(s) of rigid or intermediate metal conduit shall be permitted to support a box used for luminaire or lampholder support, or to support a wiring enclosure that is an integral part of a luminaire and used in lieu of a box in accordance with 300.15(B), where all of the following conditions are met:_
_(a) The conduit is securely fastened at a point so that the length of conduit beyond the last point of conduit support does not exceed 900 mm (3 ft)._
_(b) The unbroken conduit length before the last point of conduit support is 300 mm (12 in.) or greater, and that portion of the conduit is securely fastened at some point not less than 300 mm (12 in.) from its last point of support._
_(c) Where accessible to unqualified persons, the luminaire or lampholder, measured to its lowest point, is at least 2.5 m (8 ft) above grade or standing area and at least 900 mm (3 ft) measured horizontally to the 2.5 m (8 ft) elevation from windows, doors, porches, fire escapes, or similar locations._
_(d) A luminaire supported by a single conduit does not exceed 300 mm (12 in.) in any direction from the point of conduit entry._
_(e) The weight supported by any single conduit does not exceed 9 kg (20 lb)._
_(f) At the luminaire or lampholder end, the conduit(s) is threaded wrenchtight into the box, conduit body, or integral wiring enclosure, or into hubs identified for the purpose._
_Where a box or conduit body is used for support, the luminaire shall be secured directly to the box or conduit body, or through a threaded conduit nipple not over 75 mm_​
_(3 in.) long._
​


----------

